# Introducing the GRIP



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everyone. I've been crazy busy. I'm finally getting around to doing things I've been wanting to do. I received a couple of mesquite forks from Rockslinger in a trade. They instantly became slingshots that same day! I just hadn't had time to take and post pictures. My buddy and I have been working on prototypes and making a bunch of naturals. This slingshot is called the Grip. It is made from an over sized mesquite fork, and finished with truoil. We hope you like it. There will be more to come. We are opening a side business of selling hand made slingshots and other arts and jewelry. The slingshot side of it we are calling Florida Forks. We will be making a lot of naturals from local trees as well as exotics,and some board cuts of designs that make it to see production. Wish us luck. The first from Florida Forks to be shown... The Grip!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice! Good Luck.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet, Arni!!!! I like it, good luck, buddy!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your new endeavor may you have unlimited success. Forks are looking good !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice shooters good luck :wave:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Fantastic! Bravo to you both for pursuing your craft, and passion for such work to the next level... Wish you the best in your new partnership!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great job. A proud piece in any collection. Goodluck with your venture! Y'all will do great


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for for the comments and for your support.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I like the name - Florida Forks, that just works. All the best to you.*


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *I like the name - Florida Forks, that just works. All the best to you.*


We like it. Logo is almost ready.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Loooooooooots of customers the number one looks prom messing good 
Cheerio


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great bud!

I somehow missed this post, all the best on your venture!

Jim/rs


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Looks great bud!
> I somehow missed this post, all the best on your venture!
> 
> Jim/rs


Thank you Sir! I love the forks you sent me. Maybe we can make another arrangement in the future. I would very much like for you to have one of our designs in your collection!


----------

